# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  Download The burning crusade for free!!!

## mystical23o7

OK so i wasted my momey twocents on the world of warcraft website to but TBC and i decided to share it weith EVERYONE :P
so here isa video about it and Some other stuff.
Link:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7RSzkECkfQ"]YouTube - download the Burning crusade FOR FREE![/ame]*

and you can download TBC HERE BELOW:
WoW-BurningCrusade-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe

P.S. there is no VIRUS, because i downloaded it from the WoW website.

GL with it
and [+ REP] if you like it 

P.S.S you sont need a KEY, it doesnt ask you for it
*

----------


## jjaa

who cares if you can download TBC, you still need a BC account to play TBC (unless u play a private server)

also don't ask for rep

----------


## crosecret

> who cares if you can download TBC, you still need a BC account to play TBC (unless u play a private server)
> 
> also don't ask for rep


True, mate we dont care that you download it or not.

----------


## trza

YEah anyone can download it, you still need the key to upgrade your account so it can access tbc content.

----------


## Sirupsen

Lol.. 
Now you just need to get an epic keygen for bc, then I'd rep you.

----------


## natt_

ehm. tbc download has allways been free -.-

----------


## Omni

you can download "world of warcraft" along with "the burning crusade" for free already. conviently located on the WORLDOFWARCRAFT.COM on the DOWNLOADS page. wow.

fail.

----------


## ixl123

Lol give me a keygen then you get rep

----------


## BIade

Epic Phail....

Umm, you still need a key. if u already have a key u can dl BC off the official blizzard website..
Common seriously,

----------


## Cypher

Fail thread is fail.

----------


## Trunks02

lol no rep for joos, FAIL

----------


## Viter

well he tryed to contribute!

----------


## Deamie

*Well done* *Christian Barragan* -.-

Hide your name in future?

Best Regardes, *Deamie*

----------


## kemalraik

**cough* Ye, epic fail, ye, ye *cough**

----------


## satscholar

atleast he tried guys, come on, cut him some slack

----------


## joho

Every time you logon your WoW Acc it says, Downloads Burning Crusader, and it have always been free x)

----------


## mystical23o7

well i thought i would be a good thing to upload, because there are no other people who uploaded it on youtube, so people would like that, and for me i needed TBC for private servers so ya, i thought i was a good idea at first.
AND then some people have to say" YOU FAIL" even tho i helped people on youtube, if you bothered to read the comments on the website.

----------


## Sixen

lol..............Funny

----------


## Edge

You know you can download TBC off WoW site, right? >_>

----------


## dizlow

Is this a joke? But I guess not because you sound very seriously in the movie.. Wow man, you made me luagh !  :Big Grin:

----------


## SkilzDatKilz2

yeah and if you have it on your account it auto downloads it lol epic luls

----------


## mystical23o7

ya you can download it off the website, i know,but you would still have to pay, it even said that

----------


## dansa

Man you are "einstein"

----------


## mystical23o7

what do you mean einstein???

----------


## shadowbladex

> what do you mean einstein???


He is being sarcastic considering that you can download TBC from worldofwarcraft.com for free..

----------


## mystical23o7

lol thnx for tellin me dat

----------


## mystical23o7

well now i know what to do

----------


## mystical23o7

.......................................

----------


## mystical23o7

doy you like my signiture? can you even see it?

----------


## Haitamo

Ill give you rep +money if you get a tbc keygen that works  :Smile:

----------


## Killerbunnys

ya this is pretty widely know but as everyone else has said you cant do anything with it without a cd key

----------


## Rayz

I have already posted a Normal WoW and BC version of this :repost:

----------


## mystical23o7

sell i dint know that

----------


## mystical23o7

> *Well done* *Christian Barragan* -.-
> 
> Hide your name in future?
> 
> Best Regardes, *Deamie*




I made up that name in the registration, BUT my first NAME IS Christian.

----------


## TuFF

Well, Really its like a "Cheaper" TBC...

You can buy a key off a website for 10$ or so, TBC Costs like 20$ (So a 10$ Difference) Its not much, But hey...

----------


## mystical23o7

lol thanks for that message :P

----------


## D3m0n1ca

"Hey guys, atleast he tried"

It should be common sense to be able to download the damn game from the website, so please cut the shit. 

This thread, indeed, is the equivalent of fail.

----------


## Broskbenny

YouFail.org - You fail life and everything

----------


## bigmanqqq

fail thread eats babies. <-- Pedobear approves.

----------


## Megman

You can dowlonad TBC at any Torrent site.

----------


## [email protected]

no rep you failed

----------


## kemalraik

*HaHaHAHaaaHaHaHaaaaa........No.*

----------


## Ironhead51

Whoever commented below me...Whatever your name is...You shouldn't be ****ing comeing on peoples threads if you don't have anything good to say...IF your gonna come on and say shit like don't ask for rep and who cares about it don't say anything at all...leave and do something else.

----------


## mystical23o7

> You can dowlonad TBC at any Torrent site.


i dont downloading torrents they suck

----------


## GunMan

This shit's becoming a flame fest.

PEOPLE ALREADY POSTED THAT IT CAN BE DL'ED OFF THE WOW SITE.

----------


## c0ddingt0n

ah!! you should of post this a couple months back

----------

